
Tech support of my dreams - ohjeez
http://imgur.com/PdFydhQ
======
gus_massa
The original post of this comic is:
[https://xkcd.com/806/](https://xkcd.com/806/)

------
Zekio
This would be the greatest tech support feature ever!

